# Sexy Kurenai



## Morati (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm planning to draw all the Naruto ladies outside their normal gear and setup. Guess I like drawing the fluent shapes of a womens body . 
Starting off with Kurenai. Not given much screentime in the manga, but a hottie nonetheless. Decided to give her the femme fatal look . More Naruto ladies coming soon .


----------



## Hikarabita (Jan 1, 2008)

looks really good, even if i don't really like kurenai. that's a sexy outfit you gave her . nice job ;>


----------



## DragonBlade7 (Jan 1, 2008)

good job! proportions of the body look right. i commented your DA, the hair looks almost a little too bushy, idk, something just distracted me a little bit.


----------



## forgotten_hero (Jan 1, 2008)

Really good piece of art.  I can't wait to see how you portray the other Naruto ladies, especially Hinata.  Keep up the good work!


----------



## eruferu (Jan 1, 2008)

Sexy! I hope to see more soon~!


----------



## Tefax (Jan 1, 2008)

awesome job


----------



## Nightmare (Jan 1, 2008)

_sexy lol .... do anko anko  _


----------



## cloystreng (Jan 1, 2008)

Very hott. Nice work. The only thing that strikes me is the hair, it seems a bit wide. But besides that, very nice work can't wait to see more.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

Nice, the choice in clothes and the figure were all drawn pretty well. The coloring was well done also. If you really what to make this pic attractive, the only thing I would consider working on is Anko's expression so that she can look more seductive.


----------



## Mr.Jones (Jan 2, 2008)

fucking hot


----------



## Morati (Jan 2, 2008)

Sankju for the comments


----------



## Shark Skin (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job, that's sexy


----------



## Franklin Stein (Jan 2, 2008)

looks good nice job very sexy


----------



## The Boss (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good!!! xD


----------



## Sharingan-Uchiha (Jan 2, 2008)

it's reli good, all ive got to say though is her neck is a bit big, other than that its reli good


----------



## natwel (Jan 2, 2008)

that's excellent i love it


----------



## Denji (Jan 2, 2008)

Y helo thar Kurenai!


----------



## dodgekfc (Jan 3, 2008)

very hot nd sexy reps from me


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Jan 3, 2008)

*pokes picture; picture falls over* what are you tryin to pull? this is a cardboard cutout! 

just kiddin! but..damn...yes, you have some serious talent there...not more needs be said


----------



## hearts (Jan 3, 2008)

Sharingan-Uchiha said:


> it's reli good, all ive got to say though is her neck is a bit big, other than that its reli good



yes i would also like to comment on this.
while its a super special awesome (yugioh tas ) pic, you see where it dips down on her neck?
right above where the neck and shoulders meet?
it is slightly distracting.  
also her hair needs to curl slightly more
it looks like it has a mind of its own, kind of apart from her body

but otherwise its awesome DO MORE


----------



## Ninjacat (Jan 3, 2008)

i like it! i bet asuma has seen that AND MORE


----------



## MiNaC (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks awesome, can't wait for moar.


----------



## illyana (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nicely done!


----------



## Revenge (Jan 3, 2008)

Great work, awesome picture. 
Her neck seems a bit thick though.


----------



## Charu (Jan 4, 2008)

SHMEXEH INDEED!
Awesome dress 
Great job!


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 4, 2008)

nice art.. why coulnt the cloth be a little bit lower though


----------



## Empress (Jan 9, 2008)

looks good.


----------



## DeterminedIdiot (Jan 9, 2008)

thats very hot. cant wait for the rest


----------

